# ghost shrimps in a 1 gallon tank with betta?



## fishiee (Jan 10, 2010)

i was wondering if i could put one ghost shrimp in a 1 gallon tank with my male betta. he doesn't finish his food and was thinking about a ghost shrimp to help eat up the left overs. does a ghost shrimp need a filter?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

it mostly depends on the bettas attitude if he is to teretorial he might eat the ghost shrimp ,they dont need filters you can just put in a live plant thats what i do in my 3 gal and i have had my ghost shrimp for about a year! XD
-sorry about the spelling this computer is soo complicated


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You shouldn't keep a betta in a 1 gallon, much less stuffing something else in there with him. We recommend 2.5 gallons for a betta alone. With a ghost shrimp, you should get 3 gallons or more.

Edit: Forgot to add, you should be removing any uneaten food from your betta's tank to avoid ammonia buildup.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

5green, did you get a new computer?


----------

